# New Rule: If you declare your post is against the rules, it will be deleted.



## Null (Dec 13, 2018)

I am 100% done dealing with this every day.

*If you say your post is off-topic or 'powerleveling', it is getting deleted and you're getting warned.*

Asking about something that is slightly off-topic is not against the fucking rules, it's only off-topic if it has literally nothing to do with anything. It's called an _aside_, it's a natural part of human fucking conversation.

Giving any life stories is not "powerleveling", what the fuck is wrong with you people? How are you so fucking dense? There is a clear difference between "I'm a nurse at a mental hospital and I know what Thorazine does", versus "I was committed against my will for trying to bludgeon an old woman with her own cane so they had to put me on Thorazine".  One is explaining something, the other is embarrassing the community with your faggot life stories.

Deadass, I'm done dealing with this. Every day I see this shit, every day I'm editing posts and politely warning people to stop, and I see the same people doing it. This, in turn, tells newer members of the community that they need to do the same.

You are objectively making this site shittier with your faggot crap and it's time to stop.


----------



## Null (Dec 13, 2018)

And no, you don't have to prefix_ anything_ like this. If you're going off on a tangent about comics or video games or movies, you don't have to prefix your post with "sperging" or "autism".

*If your post isn't worth reading, don't fucking post it.*
(and if it is, you don't have to apologize for it)


----------



## Null (Dec 13, 2018)

Oh and stop using spoilers for single paragraphs. Seriously. God damn. I love having to click 500 fucking things to read a post, especially love having to click more spoilers inside another spoiler like I'm solving a fucking CAPTCHA.


----------

